# Earthquake rumbling in bowels! how to stop it



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

I have earthquake and rumbling gergling all the time! Its horrible and very annoying! Does anyone else have the same problem? And anything that helps the gergling? Its very embarrassing when my friends and classmates can hear it from feet it away. It would be great to take a test without everyone asking me if I was ok or not.


----------



## ibgal (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the gurgling but it comes with a bloated upper stomach. Do you have that?


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

</>


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

ibgal said:


> I have the gurgling but it comes with a bloated upper stomach. Do you have that?


Normaly not. I sometimes get bloated and have the gergling at the same time but I have the gergling ALL the time. Its very loud, it sounds strange,not like hunger gergling its like my bowels are alive and talking to me. I swear, anything that I eat talks back to me later.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

I have that problem too - I have found it embarrassing in work meetings. It sometimes happens when I start eating or not.... It comes and goes but it is so loud that people comment on it.I have found that camomile tea can help sometimes.I would love to know if anyone has a solution to this problem!


----------



## IChaseFrisbees (May 10, 2009)

Hi there, I have this problem as well (I'm in college and every freakin' time I have a test my stomach/intestines won't shut up...), one thing that I'm wondering about for you is your teeth/jaw/bite? I breathe through my mouth and have what's called a "tongue thrust" swallow, and as a result I swallow lots and lots of air with my food and drinks, which causes lots of belching and some intestinal gas/noise.I've been receiving a sort of "physical therapy" to correct my swallow, and since I've learned how to better create a good seal with my tongue before swallowing I'm noticing much less air goes down and as a result much less burping, a decrease in intestinal rumblings and even a minor (very sleight) improvement in my digestion! What introduced me to all of this was my malocclusion-my teeth don't fit together, and my jaw is off to the left. After talking to various dentists and ortho type guys I came away with a set of docs who're working together to fix the problem.If you think you might fit this scenario, do a little reading on tongue-thrust, malocclusion and mouth breathing!Hope this helps!


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

IChaseFrisbees said:


> Hi there, I have this problem as well (I'm in college and every freakin' time I have a test my stomach/intestines won't shut up...), one thing that I'm wondering about for you is your teeth/jaw/bite? I breathe through my mouth and have what's called a "tongue thrust" swallow, and as a result I swallow lots and lots of air with my food and drinks, which causes lots of belching and some intestinal gas/noise.I've been receiving a sort of "physical therapy" to correct my swallow, and since I've learned how to better create a good seal with my tongue before swallowing I'm noticing much less air goes down and as a result much less burping, a decrease in intestinal rumblings and even a minor (very sleight) improvement in my digestion! What introduced me to all of this was my malocclusion-my teeth don't fit together, and my jaw is off to the left. After talking to various dentists and ortho type guys I came away with a set of docs who're working together to fix the problem.If you think you might fit this scenario, do a little reading on tongue-thrust, malocclusion and mouth breathing!Hope this helps!


I looked up about my gergling and that it can be caused by eatting air  I normaly breath with my nose.I have not tried training my mouth and tongue. Ill try it next and let you know if it helps.  thanks


----------



## whiteelephant (Jul 27, 2010)

Mine seems to come and go without any warning, have not worked out any triggers of it. Worst bout was a few weeks ago in a very quiet, and serious training session, my stomach was howling away!


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

whiteelephant said:


> Mine seems to come and go without any warning, have not worked out any triggers of it. Worst bout was a few weeks ago in a very quiet, and serious training session, my stomach was howling away!


Is your gergling worse at night? I get a lot at night when I'm trying to go to sleep.


----------



## Here To Help (Jan 29, 2011)

My stomach is loud and I used to skip school classes to avoid embarrassment. Make sure you stay away from stodgy food. Give your gut something easy to digest. You also have to develop a "I don't care what you think" personality. Otherwise, it's difficult to survive in the world.


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

Here To Help said:


> My stomach is loud and I used to skip school classes to avoid embarrassment. Make sure you stay away from stodgy food. Give your gut something easy to digest. You also have to develop a "I don't care what you think" personality. Otherwise, it's difficult to survive in the world.


What are stodgy foods? I really do have to start not caring about what others think. I've been called anorexic and an addict a lot this year. It makes my life a living cell. I wish my life could be a cake walk like others.....but I guess someone somewhere decided I was I great canidate for being sick all the time. Thanks for the post







it helps


----------

